

2011 Beercamp (Great HTML5 Site)  - daleharvey
http://2011.beercamp.com/

======
cdsanchez
I'm sorry, but that's probably the least enjoyable experience that I've had on
a website in recent times. It uses tons of fonts, few of which are actually
readable. It doesn't degrade gracefully when JavaScript is disabled. It
doesn't perform so great under Firefox 3.6. Overall, it's just unintuitive and
confusing. It's an interesting concept but I'm not so sure the end justifies
the means.

------
yuvadam
This hurts my eyes, plus it took me 10 seconds to understand why the window
was zooming when I was scrolling down.

Ground breaking. Not in a good way.

